# How to get an early place in stock market line??



## Alireza311 (Oct 30, 2020)

*Hi there

I really didn't know where to post my question so I decided to put it here. Sorry in advance if it is in a wrong group.*

There are some rules In my country's stock exchange for an Initial public offering. It works like this:
1. At exact 8:30:00.00 A.M this initial public offering through the stock's website starts to be offered.

2. For five days in a row this Initial public offering will be offered and each day only a specific amount of stocks for that Initial public offering will be released and the price for that stocks varies from day one to day five (I meant the price in first day will be cheaper than in the fifth day)

3. Click interval for each time you click on the buy button must be at least 300 ms otherwise you can be banned in stock market for a couple of months.

4.It really is first come first severs which I mean there's only one second or at most two seconds chance to put your order in the core of stock trading and get a good place in the line otherwise you will get none stock. (in my opinion there's only and just one second chance)

I really would appreciate you guys if you help me for this matter which I can get a perfect and quite early place in the line for those initial public offering
And by the way, the process of ordering will be like this:
My order will be sent to a stockbroker (there are more than 50 stockbrokers in my country) then from there will be sent to the core of stock trading in the stock exchange.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know what you expect we can do to help with something like this. What exactly are you looking for? Something to may you cheat the system without getting detected?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

As you received a reply here:

https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/how-to-get-an-early-place-in-stock-exchnage-line.3658186/

Can this be marked solved?


----------



## ChapnDu (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't think the question was about cheating the system. More about legal possible ways to be faster. Even milliseconds can make a big difference and the question is how to make your software work that fast.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but this is not something we will be assisting with.

Closing thread.


----------

